# American working aborad in an American company?



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I eventually want to work in Germany. Now, I know that Germany requires their companies to prove that there is no German available to fill that position before hiring someone from abroad. Now, my question is, does that also apply to American companies with offices in Germany. If I as an American decide to apply for a job in Germany in a American company like Google, Intel, etc.. will it be easier for me to get the job, or will the same rules of hiring Germans first still apply? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Their offices are registered in Germany as local companies owned by the mother corporation and of course have to follow local rules and regulations - just as everybody everywhere has to!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dcasarrubias said:


> I eventually want to work in Germany. Now, I know that Germany requires their companies to prove that there is no German available to fill that position before hiring someone from abroad. Now, my question is, does that also apply to American companies with offices in Germany. If I as an American decide to apply for a job in Germany in a American company like Google, Intel, etc.. will it be easier for me to get the job, or will the same rules of hiring Germans first still apply?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


This might work if you first work for an American company with German branches in the US and then apply for an inter-company transfer.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

ALKB said:


> This might work if you first work for an American company with German branches in the US and then apply for an inter-company transfer.


In that case, the rules are still the same, but the EU entity of the company has more leeway (and motivation) to justify the internal "hiring" of the non-EU candidate, e.g. by stressing (towards the visa-issuing authorities) the importance of internal experience and affinity to headquarters of the position to be filled, such that they obviously cannot find a suitable (external) EU applicant.


----------

